# Driving in australia



## tommybelfast (Dec 24, 2010)

hey guys!

im moving to australia from belfast (ireland) next month on 28th june and i was just wondering wat way my uk driving liscence would work over there.. would i have 2 do a test over there again or wud i be able to drive with my current driving liscence?

also i have just passed my test 1 week so driving in the uk would require me to drive with R plates for 1 year.. does this affect anything with driving in australia?


----------



## LightLED (Feb 14, 2011)

You'll need an international driver's license. Shouldn't be too hard to acquire.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

tommybelfast said:


> hey guys!
> 
> im moving to australia from belfast (ireland) next month on 28th june and i was just wondering wat way my uk driving liscence would work over there.. would i have 2 do a test over there again or wud i be able to drive with my current driving liscence?
> 
> also i have just passed my test 1 week so driving in the uk would require me to drive with R plates for 1 year.. does this affect anything with driving in australia?


If you are coming on a PR visa you can drive on your international drivers license for 3 months. because you have only had you drivers license for 1 year you would need to redo your knowledge test and drivers license and go through the stages of red then green P's.


----------



## Elearning Courses (Jun 2, 2011)

For visitors or temporary stay in AU, UK driving license can be used for a max of 3 months which cover the class of vehicle you use. You must always drive the same class of vehicle when you arrive in Australia as that on your UK license. Always carry your license with your passport anywhere you go. But if you hold a permanent visa, you are no longer considered as visitor, therefore you need to apply for local license (after a max of 3 months). Make sure that the name in your passport is exactly the same as your UK driving license, if not then you should obtain a replacement from DVLA before applying for a local license.


----------



## dsmithtx (Jun 7, 2011)

*Driver Licence*



tommybelfast said:


> hey guys!
> 
> im moving to australia from belfast (ireland) next month on 28th june and i was just wondering wat way my uk driving liscence would work over there.. would i have 2 do a test over there again or wud i be able to drive with my current driving liscence?
> 
> also i have just passed my test 1 week so driving in the uk would require me to drive with R plates for 1 year.. does this affect anything with driving in australia?


My Texas Licence works just fine but from my understanding of the RTA is only for 6 months after that You need an Australian one but it pretty much just transfers.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

dsmithtx said:


> My Texas Licence works just fine but from my understanding of the RTA is only for 6 months after that You need an Australian one but it pretty much just transfers.


This is dependent on the type of visa you arrive on. if its a 457/820 or any other temp visa then you need to be in the country for 6 months before you redo your Aussie license. I was here a year before I got mine.

If you arriving on PR then it is a requirement to do it within the first 3 months of arrival.


----------



## HM20 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Driving Licence*

If I have international driving licence,do i have to do the knowlegde test first,then go on Ls or Ps?


----------



## dsmithtx (Jun 7, 2011)

HM20 said:


> If I have international driving licence,do i have to do the knowlegde test first,then go on Ls or Ps?


I don't know about South Africa, I think it really depends on if there is an international agreement. My gut feeling is you wont but don't hold me to that.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

As far as I know UK driver license is honoured in Australia. You will need to visit one of the RTA offices or check their website and you should find some more information there. 

I know that a friend of mine had a German license and he was automatically issued local license without necessity of taking any exams.


----------



## waterbottle (Jul 5, 2011)

i think i got many information through this thread...thanks to all members...


----------

